# Build more fence or move to the country? A**hat neighbors...



## 3fordasho (Aug 13, 2012)

What is it about stacked firewood that brings me problems with my neighbors? I'd just resoved an issue with the neighbor to the north and it had been quiet for a 6 weeks when the neighbor to the south leaves a message on my machine Friday night- "could you please not get too carried away with stacking wood along the alley? if something happens to me I don't want there to be problems with my kids" The stacked wood in question is at least 15' from her rear property line. I fail to see what the issue is... her on the other hand put up a fence a few years back that crosses onto my property a good foot - foot and a half and just shrugged that off... "it's the only place we could get the posts in" GRR... I think her fence is going to move now and in it's place a 6' privacy fence.

We've really thought about moving lately, but I've got 25 years invested in this place and just got everything the way we want it.


----------



## ponyexpress976 (Aug 13, 2012)

A$$hat is the correct terminology for that type of individual. I feel for you bro. Play your cards tight. When she complains to a city official, have her fence surveyed and make sure they send her the bill. That should cool her mouth.


----------



## 3fordasho (Aug 13, 2012)

Not only is her fence way onto my property (I have recent survey that shows that) the same fence encroaches across a city ally on both sides of her lot. I've been quiet but one call to the city is all it would take.




ponyexpress976 said:


> A$$hat is the correct terminology for that type of individual. I feel for you bro. Play your cards tight. When she complains to a city official, have her fence surveyed and make sure they send her the bill. That should cool her mouth.


----------



## Rudedog (Aug 13, 2012)

3fordasho said:


> Not only is her fence way onto my property (I have recent survey that shows that) the same fence encroaches across a city ally on both sides of her lot. I've been quiet but one call to the city is all it would take.



Make the call.


----------



## 3fordasho (Aug 13, 2012)

Rudedog said:


> Make the call.



We'd just got on speaking terms again after many years (years ago she screamed at my wife and kids because I had installed the same screen door as she had???? jeeze Menards only stocked a couple styles at the time) 

But speaking terms are bad with the kind of neighbors I have, then they think they can start making demands......


----------



## redheadwoodshed (Aug 13, 2012)

You should have never allowed the fence to be on your land.The sooner you move it the better.As for the wood, what is her concern?If it's on your land it's none of her business.Also, I'd block her number so she couldn't call me again.Who would want to be on speaking terms with someone like that?


----------



## Mac88 (Aug 13, 2012)

3fordasho said:


> We'd just got on speaking terms again after many years (years ago she screamed at my wife and kids because I had installed the same screen door as she had???? jeeze Menards only stocked a couple styles at the time)
> 
> But speaking terms are bad with the kind of neighbors I have, then they think they can start making demands......



The sad part is that "you can't fix stupid". Once it starts, you will never be able to turn it off. Our neighborhood went 
from six house to 106 houses in the last 10 years. We've been annexed by the local village. Our neighbors have been 
pretty quiet, but we know that will eventually change. We're looking for 150 acres "off the radar".

Be careful. Some places have "grandfather clauses". If someone builds on YOUR property, and you don't take immediate
action, you are required to leave said structure intact. Make sure your bases are covered.


----------



## Whitespider (Aug 13, 2012)

I left town livin' near 30 years ago, and never looked back.
It doesn't work for me, I just can't play the game.

I'm choosy about who I call a friend, and just 'cause you're a neighbor don't make us friends, or even friendly for that matter... and you sure the heck ain't borrowing something from me just 'cause you live next door. If I've got something to say, you're gonna' hear it, and I really don't care if your feelings get hurt... and if I don't like you, or your wife, or your kids, you're gonna' be real clear on that also.

The last place I lived in town the neighbor had a party one winter night and several of the guests parked their vehicles on my yard... one of them driving over a small tree I'd planted earlier in the year. I used the front bumper of my 4x4 to move those vehicles into the middle of the street. It wasn't pretty, and as you can imagine the town cops were called to the scene... where they found me sitting on the tailgate with a shotgun. When they questioned me I told them I wasn't sayin' anything ... but if they planned on arresting me they better do the same to those drunks out in the street gettin' behind the wheel and startin' up them cars or there'd be real problems.

I moved into the country the next spring.


----------



## GeeVee (Aug 13, 2012)

3fordasho said:


> What is it about stacked firewood that brings me problems with my neighbors? I'd just resoved an issue with the neighbor to the north and it had been quiet for a 6 weeks when the neighbor to the south leaves a message on my machine Friday night- "*could you please not get too carried away with stacking wood along the alley? if something happens to me I don't want there to be problems with my kids"* The stacked wood in question is at least 15' from her rear property line. I fail to see what the issue is... her on the other hand put up a fence a few years back that crosses onto my property a good foot - foot and a half and just shrugged that off... "it's the only place we could get the posts in" GRR... I think her fence is going to move now and in it's place a 6' privacy fence.
> 
> We've really thought about moving lately, but I've got 25 years invested in this place and just got everything the way we want it.



I don't understand her quote. What does this mean, problems with her kids?

If only taken in the context you wrote it, it sounds like a threat.

Like, she doing you a favor?

I'd give her a chance to get her fence moved, say six weeks, and in the same conversation, I'd let her know you intend to let the city know about the encroachments. Fact is, others may want to use the alley. 

DAMNED if I'd be chased off of 25 years of family and history by a neighbor who is that selfish. Double Damned if I'd go the the expense of buying/installing privacy fence. 

( you could offer to go halfsies on a new privacy fence installed on HER land and not the city's, but I wouldn't do the work or let her family install it. Pro install with permit, or face the city.) 

As well, be careful she doesn't petition the city to vacate the alley. In fact, you could ask the same question of your city, and when they want to know why, you have a segway to code enforcement. ( I do a little Right of Way in my real carreer)


----------



## johncinco (Aug 13, 2012)

I am fond of an Amish saying. "Good fences make good neighbors".


----------



## 3fordasho (Aug 13, 2012)

Mac88 said:


> Be careful. Some places have "grandfather clauses". If someone builds on YOUR property, and you don't take immediate
> action, you are required to leave said structure intact. Make sure your bases are covered.





Yep, this is a concern. It is just a cheap 3 or 4' high wire mesh fence tied to pound in metal fence posts. 

Her A/C condensor is a good couple feet onto my property but that was there when we moved in 25 years ago.


----------



## redheadwoodshed (Aug 13, 2012)

3fordasho said:


> Yep, this is a concern. It is just a cheap 3 or 4' high wire mesh fence tied to pound in metal fence posts.
> 
> Her A/C condensor is a good couple feet onto my property but that was there when we moved in 25 years ago.



All that could be "accidentally" wiped out by some careless operation of a tractor or something.

I'm kinda fond of the old oilfield saying."it's easier to get forgivness than it is to get permission" If it all got wiped out, it could then be put back on their property.


----------



## GeeVee (Aug 13, 2012)

You're just too nice. 

Down here where I live? My insurance adjuster would have taken care of the AC and the fence already for me..... They look for every opportunity to drop you, (imagine that, and Insurance company that doesn't want your money. Beach+Hurricanes= Insurers who don't want you you find the Delta on insurance costs)


----------



## 3fordasho (Aug 13, 2012)

GeeVee said:


> You're just too nice.




I know. 

But part of the reason I don't ##### too loud is the wood that is stacked along that ally is not actually on my property, it's on the other side of the ally on the local quarry's property (along their chain link fence). Now the quarry couldn't give a rat's a** about that, but if somebody starts calling and complaining about it, things could change.


----------



## ShaneLogs (Aug 13, 2012)

Just make sure your wood pile doesn't start dwindling down now! I hate neighbors. Mine complain about the noise of the saw and me splitting. They get over it!


----------



## Mac88 (Aug 13, 2012)

3fordasho said:


> the wood that is stacked along that ally is not actually on my property, it's on the other side of the ally on the local quarry's property



Make sure that it doesn't create a liability issue for them. Get their OK in writing as a CYA.


----------



## ponyexpress976 (Aug 13, 2012)

So she's complaining about wood you have on someone else's property? Tell her to keep her kids from trespaasing on the quarry's property....or you could push em all in. D-bags like this have a way of propagating worse than a mulberry tree.


----------



## ponyexpress976 (Aug 13, 2012)

I think I'd accidentally drop a load of logs on my property right on that fence. If the log falls on "your" fence...ooops. oh well.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Aug 13, 2012)

I guess im lucky to have cool neighbors all around me they never complain if i have a truck in the street or driveway.


----------



## russhd1997 (Aug 13, 2012)

KenJax Tree said:


> I guess im lucky to have cool neighbors all around me they never complain if i have a truck in the street or driveway.



I'm lucky too. My 69 acres are at the end of a dead end dirt road. Nobody ever complains about anything. I stack my wood where I want it and can run my saws and equipment anytime I want to.


----------



## Rudedog (Aug 13, 2012)

russhd1997 said:


> I'm lucky too. My 69 acres are at the end of a dead end dirt road. Nobody ever complains about anything. I stack my wood where I want it and can run my saws and equipment anytime I want to.



Man ..... if I had that 69 acres at the end of a dirt road I'd be chasing my barefoot and naked wife all over my land. I wish I wasn't such a city slicker.


----------



## russhd1997 (Aug 13, 2012)

Rudedog said:


> Man ..... if I had that 69 acres at the end of a dirt road I'd be chasing my barefoot and naked wife all over my land. I wish I wasn't such a city slicker.



He He He! My wife used to be a city girl. She was scared to move to the country when we first moved here. She says she could never live in the city again now.


----------



## Rudedog (Aug 13, 2012)

russhd1997 said:


> He He He! My wife used to be a city girl. She was scared to move to the country when we first moved here. She says she could never live in the city again now.



Trust me. Yesterday I was hitting up Darkbyrd for ideas in Western Carolina. I really want to move to Northeast Tennessee. Just high enough in elevation that we get some snow.


----------



## Mac88 (Aug 13, 2012)

Rudedog said:


> Man ..... if I had that 69 acres at the end of a dirt road I'd be chasing my barefoot and naked wife all over my land. I wish I wasn't such a city slicker.



That condition IS curable. We live on a couple acres but have pretty close neighbors. We won't be here forever. 
I have the same mindset as russhd1997. I'd just as soon my nearest neighbor lived in the next county.


----------



## stihly dan (Aug 13, 2012)

Whitespider said:


> I left town livin' near 30 years ago, and never looked back.
> It doesn't work for me, I just can't play the game.
> 
> I'm choosy about who I call a friend, and just 'cause you're a neighbor don't make us friends, or even friendly for that matter... and you sure the heck ain't borrowing something from me just 'cause you live next door. If I've got something to say, you're gonna' hear it, and I really don't care if your feelings get hurt... and if I don't like you, or your wife, or your kids, you're gonna' be real clear on that also.
> ...



I can't believe you didn't get along with your old neighbors. You get along so well with everyone here on AS.


----------



## zogger (Aug 13, 2012)

Move to the country where it is zoned ag. MUCH less BS. Plus, you can do so much more on your own spread, and it will be much more livable as our society undergoes all the "interesting" changes ahead..


----------



## rwoods (Aug 13, 2012)

Rudedog said:


> Trust me. Yesterday I was hitting up Darkbyrd for ideas in Western Carolina. I really want to move to Northeast Tennessee. Just high enough in elevation that we get some snow.



Better move to WNC as meaningful snow has been pretty scarce around here for a long time. Ron


----------



## stihly dan (Aug 13, 2012)

Quit tellen people to move to the country! more people move to the country, more country turns into city. No offense, just sayen.


----------



## kugss (Aug 13, 2012)

I dont want to start anything but, she is complaining about your wood on someone elses property. You are complaining about her fence on your property and you both have the same strom door, sounds like a great place to live. 


Why is there even property lines if nobody uses them?


----------



## 3fordasho (Aug 14, 2012)

Here is a pic from the center of the ally looking straight down the ally. The partial row of wood is what spurred the call from her.
I guess it's ok for her to cross the ally with a fence in two places, have that table in the middle of the ally and also have her stuff on the quarrys property... but if I want a row of wood back there... look out!

Tree line at the left (& windmill) is the left edge of the ally, wood stack to the right of the ally, wood stack to chainlink and beyond is quarry.



<a href="http://s33.photobucket.com/albums/d75/3fordasho/?action=view&amp;current=DSC03309.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i33.photobucket.com/albums/d75/3fordasho/DSC03309.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## Whitespider (Aug 14, 2012)

3fordasho said:


> *…the wood that is stacked along that ally is not actually on my property, it's on the other side of the ally on the local quarry's property (along their chain link fence). Now the quarry couldn't give a rat's a** about that...*


   



kugss said:


> *Why is there even property lines if nobody uses them?*


That’s what I was thinking.


The wood isn’t on your property?
A couple of points…
First, if some kids are crawling around on that pile of wood and get hurt, or if some runs into it with their car, or whatever, you’re gonna’ be in a world of hurt. You’ve increased your liability concern 100-fold because you have no control over who enters that property, or what they do on that property. Even if you have permission to stack it there you have no control… and if you don’t have specific permission, and something does happen, the quarry owner is gonna’ dump on you big-time. Either way, doubtful your homeowners insurance is gonna’ stand very tight with you.
Second, you can’t defend your firewood because it’s not on your property… technically you can’t even file a theft report if it goes missing. You have nothing to legally show the wood belongs to you (remember, possession is nine-tenths of the law)… in the eyes of the law that wood belongs to the quarry. Really, there isn’t anything stopping me from driving up and loading up… unless the quarry wants to get involved. Believe it or not, if you go grab an armload of that wood and carry it onto your property, the quarry can claim you stole their property.
Third, if a property line battle ever does get started your chances of coming out on top are pretty slim (unless you have specific permission from the quarry). Any lawyer, even a halfwit lawyer, can easily prove you yourself have no respect for property lines, and that ignoring them has been the status quo in your neighborhood for many years (your wood, neighbor’s fence and A/C unit). Any credibility you may have had will be gone in an instant.

If I were you I wouldn’t be making any calls until I went back and made sure I had dotted all my “I’s” and crossed all my “T’s”.


Addendum; to be clear…
If I have a load of firewood on my truck and I pull onto someone else’s property and dump it without permission the property owner can do one of two things…

He can have me charged with trespassing and illegal dumping and hold me liable for cleanup costs as well as any damage and/or injuries resulting from the dumping or cleanup.
He can claim the firewood as his property.
Either way, I ain’t getting’ my firewood back.


----------



## 3fordasho (Aug 14, 2012)

Well you have some good points. I am the only on that has driven back there for the last 25 years. The city just admitted it was an ally about 2 months ago. Neither the city or quarry have done any maintenance along it in maybe 20 years (since the chainlink was put in) we've had to maintain it. As you can see from the pic I posted the ally is not though, it's blocked on the one end by overgrowth. I was about the last one in the neighborhood to have "something" on the quarrys property but your right that doesn't make it technically right. Maybe I should just put a fence across it.... seems to have worked for her.....

The property line issue is not along the ally so I don't think she has a leg to stand on.






Whitespider said:


> That’s what I was thinking.
> 
> 
> The wood isn’t on your property?
> ...


----------



## wagz (Aug 14, 2012)

i agree with whitespider about checking yourself out. before placing any calls i'd make sure my place was kosher first. remember, for all you know, those crappy neighbors are inside taking notes and documenting YOUR property violations...

if they really are terrible, terrible neighbors, then i'd strongly consider putting up your own privacy fence, on your land, right down the property line (assuming your town allows this). then you can safely and legally stack your firewood up against it, or whatever you please, and your mood won't instantly get ruined when you walk outside and see their fence in your yard.


----------



## Coldfront (Aug 14, 2012)

Whitespider said:


> I left town livin' near 30 years ago, and never looked back.
> It doesn't work for me, I just can't play the game.



I hear you there, my nearest neighbor now is 1/4 mile away.


----------



## Whitespider (Aug 14, 2012)

It is (or was) a good place to stack wood... heck, I'd of done the same, but...
If the issue(s) progresses it's headed only one place... civil court.
I'm tellin' ya', civil court sucks; common sense does not rule there.
With this sort of issue, the only hope for anyone (you or the neighbor) to come out of civil court unscathed is to be squeaky clean.


----------



## Mac88 (Aug 14, 2012)

I was gonna make a disparaging remark about lawyers, but I'm probably safer if I don't. :msp_angry:


----------



## griffonks (Aug 14, 2012)

I suggest that you get her off your property and build a nice 6' fence between you and her, how are you going to feel if she files to take your land? I would move the wood to your property because it's the right thing to do unless the city says, in writing, you can use their "alley".


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Aug 14, 2012)

if her ac has been on your property for a long time it may now be her property de facto and legally. laws of imminent domain typically grant ownership to someone who has possessed and used a piece of property (fences, buildings, driveways, storage, etc.)for a set time period (7 years in states i'm aware of). if you are really serious about moving her fence you may want to consult with a real estate attorney or the city attorney before you start any action. that's why i moved out of the city. just sayin


----------



## 3fordasho (Aug 14, 2012)

I don't expect to get the AC unit moved, it's been there 25+ years. However when it needs to be replaced - I will ask for the new unit to be placed elsewhere. 

Their fence has been there less than 5 years. They've already stated they will move it if it really is on our property (it is I have it detailed on a recent survey drawing). They don't know were their property lines are but will find out later today when I show them the survey drawing.... They probably think the ally and quarry property directly behind them are their's too, that's why they think the wood is too close. They're going to get an education that I don't think they're going to like.







jerrycmorrow said:


> if her ac has been on your property for a long time it may now be her property de facto and legally. laws of imminent domain typically grant ownership to someone who has possessed and used a piece of property (fences, buildings, driveways, storage, etc.)for a set time period (7 years in states i'm aware of). if you are really serious about moving her fence you may want to consult with a real estate attorney or the city attorney before you start any action. that's why i moved out of the city. just sayin


----------



## 3fordasho (Aug 14, 2012)

I'd love to do something like that, but it just don't work that way in town. The city cops would be all over me and I'd have a ticket for disturbing the piece in no time.

Found that out with MN legal fireworks, they are legal, but if someone #####es enough the cops will shut you down legal or not.

Heck I go out of my way to be a low key neighbor, only drive in the ally when really necessary, minimal use of saws in the yard, even have an electric super split....







Denis Gionet said:


> The best neighbours are the ones you don't have, I hear you.
> 
> And after all that, hold a GTG in your backyard and cut cookies well into the moonlight


----------



## Davej_07 (Aug 14, 2012)

Good fences make good neighbors.....I'm a big believer. My current neighbors started out as a pain in the a$$. They complained my wood stacks looked like crap from their breakfast nook, hated the noise of my splitter when they would sit outside on their patio, etc. they asked me for some wood for their firepit and turned up their noses when I offered some broken up pallets. It wasn't until after I helped the husband cut up a large pine that he dropped within INCHES of their house that they took a better approach to things. He was using a 14" craftsman on a 22" diameter tree, and I break out the ms310 with a 20" bar and start ripping!! We split and stacked the wood so he could use it for his pit. 
Now he helps me split occasionally and steers free wood my way. I'm lucky, it could be alot worse.

Dave


----------



## 3fordasho (Aug 14, 2012)

I'm liking the fence idea more and more. 65-75' would do it between us and them. I love stacking wood along a property line fence.

I know from some of their comments they think wood attracts pests.. ignorant they are. I would agree if it was a pile laying on the ground but not seasoned firewood neatly stacked off the ground. A nice row along a 6' high privacy fence would put that "pest attracting" firewood with in feet of their structures but out of view.


Also interesting point about stacked firewood looking like crap to some people, I'm sure they are in that camp. 
She however has her entire yard grossly over populated with tacky lawn ornaments, hundreds of solar lights, x-mas lights, it goes on and on, almost at the hoarder level but still neat. Do I call her up and complain about that? nope.






Davej_07 said:


> Good fences make good neighbors.....I'm a big believer. My current neighbors started out as a pain in the a$$. They complained my wood stacks looked like crap from their breakfast nook, hated the noise of my splitter when they would sit outside on their patio, etc. they asked me for some wood for their firepit and turned up their noses when I offered some broken up pallets. It wasn't until after I helped the husband cut up a large pine that he dropped within INCHES of their house that they took a better approach to things. He was using a 14" craftsman on a 22" diameter tree, and I break out the ms310 with a 20" bar and start ripping!! We split and stacked the wood so he could use it for his pit.
> Now he helps me split occasionally and steers free wood my way. I'm lucky, it could be alot worse.
> 
> Dave


----------



## joshua mason (Aug 14, 2012)

check your laws. if you and your neighbor have been maintaining that alley way it may belong to the 2 of you. im not sure what that is called or how many years you have to maintain it.


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Aug 14, 2012)

joshua mason said:


> check your laws. if you and your neighbor have been maintaining that alley way it may belong to the 2 of you. im not sure what that is called or how many years you have to maintain it.



actually i believe its called "adverse condemnation" not "imminent domain"


----------



## Mac88 (Aug 14, 2012)

Davej_07 said:


> It wasn't until after I helped the husband cut up a large pine that he dropped within INCHES of their house that they took a better approach to things. He was using a 14" craftsman on a 22" diameter tree, and I break out the ms310 with a 20" bar and start ripping!! We split and stacked the wood so he could use it for his pit.
> Now he helps me split occasionally and steers free wood my way. I'm lucky, it could be alot worse.
> 
> Dave



Funny they would bee-eye-t-c-h about your operation then ask for free firewood.
Kill them with kindness. Sometimes that's the best avenue to take.


----------



## stihly dan (Aug 14, 2012)

Don't do a privacy fence. Use chain link, better air flow to season the 7 ft high 75ft stack of firewood privacy fence.


----------



## GeeVee (Aug 14, 2012)

Jerry, the terms you are looking for is a Prescriptive Right of Way, here in Florida, at least when you define the circumstances you and others have mentioned in this thread about using and maintaining someone elses (absent) land. It akin to Squatting, which is how a lot of underdeveloped countries still operate. 

This is not an undeveloped country. 

I stand by my original advice- You should know more than she does by educating yourself. You can get a fair bit of info right from your own civil servants, and probably not even speak with them in person or visit them at city hall. I have to hunt for a website that will let you search the municipal code, if I find it I will pass it on to you. It has had info in ever place I have ever looked, but I can't guarantee your state or town is a part of it. I believe it may. Even if you find the local code, it can be hard to read and interpret, for sure. I don't trust the Clerk at City Hall to know, and she won't be making a decision on a ruling, anyway. You need to know what the law is, and be prepared to have someone argue it for YOU. This is not a DIY thing. 

Now to piss off a bunch of well meaning posters here. 

All of you with advice who are actually lawyers, stand up. Of all of you standing, if you don't specialize in Real Law (that's Real Estate, and Family) sit back down. For the rest still standing, if you aren't licensed by the Minnesota State Bar Association, sit down. 

With all these guys that are left standing up, you have lots of solid advice, don't you?

Practicing law without a license is actionable. 

Sure with some of the stupid redneck manly-man empty threats you've gotten, there has been some sage advice that is realistic.

I work for the government, and I have to take peoples land with eminent domain constantly. In another career, I've been dragged into pissing matches over neighbors fighting over property lines as a business owner providing service, and even further with a different (simultaneous career) with a different govt agency, I've been in the middle of fights between the ADA, the US Fish and Game Comm, the DEP, the FFWCC and the Endangered Species Act. Years have past and there still isn't a solution, You know who's winning? The Lawyers.

If a consultation with a Real Law Attorney in the next town over (NEXT TOWN OVER) costs you 50-100 bucks, its worth it. 

(That AC condenser and fence would have to go, period, thats YOUR land. The quarry land? The Quarry owner aint vacating it. The City alley may be vacated if the City wants to, but I find generally if has to be their idea, and since there doesn't seem to be a compelling reason, I doubt they will. Its not quick or cheap when they have so much work to do internally to get it done. Not to mention, any objections from anyone will make them back up from proceding, not worth anything to them. If I was a town official, I wouldn't entertain the request to vacate the alley)


----------



## Bucko (Aug 14, 2012)

I can tell ya if the busy body tried to tell me what I could do on my property she better have city ordinance to back t up. Without that, as a penalty for her nosiness, I would force her to move her items at HER expense. I would also secure a lease of some sort to protect my interest on quarry property. Anyone could go after your stash at this point. You left it there. At least that is how it would work here in Southwest Louisiana. If I felt strongly enough about it I would remove her items and return them to her. I think I could do that and prove I was doing it as a favor and saving her the expense and inconvenience. Dude! whats yours is YOURS.


----------



## Whitespider (Aug 14, 2012)

jerrycmorrow said:


> *actually i believe its called "adverse condemnation" not "imminent domain"*



*LOL*

_Eminent domain_ (same as condemnation or direct condemnation) is when government sues to take property from an owner, but the government is normally required to pay some sort of compensation.

_Inverse condemnation_ is the reversal of legal rolls by the property owner and government. The property owner sues the government for compensation he believes due him. Probably the most common example would be when government re-zones an area which reduces the value of property or prevents the owner from using it. The owner can then _try_ suing for compensation for the loss of value.

_Adverse possession_ is what we’re talking about here. There are many types and degrees of _adverse possession_ with the so-called _squatter's rights_ being the most commonly known. Usually _adverse possession_ cannot be claimed just because you’ve used a piece of property for a given length of time… normally (varies by jurisdiction) the squatter must prove he has solely occupied the property, has used and maintained it as if it was his own property, and has not allowed any use by others (and often he must prove the rightful owner has abandoned it)… simply having an A/C unit sitting on it won’t be enough in most jurisdictions. I don’t believe it can apply to government (publically) owned property such as an alley way… but I’m not 100% on that.

And *GeeVee*, I ain’t pretending to be a lawyer… but I am giving good sound advice when I tell him to clean-up-his-act (in a manner of speaking) before he hits civil court.


Addendum: And by-the-way, the fence could be much more easily claimed as _adverse possession_ because she has locked-out even the rightful owner (has not allowed any use by others).
Just sayin'


----------



## GeeVee (Aug 14, 2012)

SpideyWhitey, Nope, you're not, but in all reality, you'd have to be practicing in MN to know what laws to argue anyhow....

A man who chooses to represent himself has a fool for a client.

I agree, move your stuff, and then have her move hers. 

You gotta look at your choices. Wanna give a little take a little? Great, Wanna fight, be prepared to fight for the rest of your lives....


----------



## GeeVee (Aug 14, 2012)

Home - Municipal Code Corporation

I knew it was Municode- 

Check it out, good cure for insomnia. Also good for generating a headache, eyestrain pain, and a reason to have a beer and walk away from the computer for the rest of the day.


----------



## doobie57z (Aug 14, 2012)

I just laid out $1850 for a lot survey and staking because my 90 year old neighbor keeps putting a stake in my yard. I asked him to quit it, called the sheriff, he asked hjm to quit it, but if I cant show the lot lines,I cant do ####. If anything of his is on my property, I will sue him in small claims for the survey costs. His outhouse and drive are close to the line, I say probably on my property


----------



## GeeVee (Aug 14, 2012)

I selected Woodbury, MN. Then I found Chapter 20.89, and right below it is 20-90 and 20-91. Just for an example of whats available, and you didn't have to stir up any trouble in a one horse town, know what I mean?

Educate yourself first, then decide if you want to clean up your own stuff and visit a Counselor of Law. I'd go to MUNICODE first, just so I can sniff out a shyster lawyer before he envisions me shelling out ballet lessons for his daughter....

It also helps get more out of your hour consultation fee if you get right to the point, otherwise you can get churned. Walk in Fat, Dumb and Happy and you'll get churned.


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Aug 14, 2012)

Whitespider said:


> *LOL*
> i]Adverse possession[/i] is what we’re talking about here....



that was what i was trying to come up with. been years since i've been involved with something like that. btw, i'm not an attorney either; just a former municpal engineer who was involved in a large number of acquisitions for federal/city projects. 
but, i did stay at a holiday inn couple years ago.


----------



## GeeVee (Aug 14, 2012)

Then you ought to be able to benefit from the MUNICODE too Doob-

A half decent lawyer will get you the costs and his fees too. 


Surveyors are great sources of information- usually know a lot of history in the area and gossip and whatnot, but TERRIBLE Lawyers, therefore sometimes BAD information. Kind of squirrely group too, a little retentive most of the time.


----------



## GeeVee (Aug 14, 2012)

jerrycmorrow said:


> that was what i was trying to come up with. been years since i've been involved with something like that. btw, i'm not an attorney either; just a former municpal engineer who was involved in a large number of acquisitions for federal/city projects.
> but, i did stay at a holiday inn couple years ago.



I have a coffee cup I keep in my office from a Holiday Inn, just for the opportunity to use that saying. 

You should put it in your Signature.


----------



## doobie57z (Aug 14, 2012)

GeeVee said:


> Then you ought to be able to benefit from the MUNICODE too Doob-
> 
> A half decent lawyer will get you the costs and his fees too.
> 
> ...



I wanted to be present when the techs were out there, then the estimate was for time and materials, prolly be more. They really didn't want my input. So I took $1850 total and they will call when its done. This week or next week. I kinda worry the neighbor will mess with the markers before I see them...


----------



## Whitespider (Aug 14, 2012)

jerrycmorrow said:


> *...i did stay at a holiday inn couple years ago.*



*LMAO*
I can one-up ya'... no, I can two-up ya'.

My Sister-in-Law is a lawyer.
My family has been in a twenty-some-year fight with the neighbor at the lake home... property lines, property rights, easements, right-of-way, turn-around rights, buildings too close to the property line, pets, lake shore use, and I can't remember what all. Dad and/or we have been in civil court at least a dozen times with this dork (dad"s pretty bull-headed himself) over the last twenty years. And... and... the lake home is... guess where now... yep... in Minnesota! So I at least have _some_ experience with Minnesota "Real" law and civil courts. (Still not claiming to be any sort of expert though.)

Naa, na, na, na, na, naa!


----------



## rwoods (Aug 14, 2012)

doobie57z said:


> I wanted to be present when the techs were out there, then the estimate was for time and materials, prolly be more. They really didn't want my input. So I took $1850 total and they will call when its done. *This week or next week. I kinda worry the neighbor will mess with the markers before I see them*...



If so, check with a lawyer as this may be a crime. Your surveyor can probably quote you the statute if Wisconsin has one. Ron


----------



## 3fordasho (Aug 14, 2012)

Well the discussion that was supposed to take place never happened, they are no where to be found. I did move the end of the wood stack about 2' back from their imaginary property line, mainly because I didn't want to chance it falling on their cheap wire mesh fence. 

I'm not going to let the encroachment issues slide however, but I suspect they will lay low for a while now.


----------



## GeeVee (Aug 14, 2012)

doobie57z said:


> I wanted to be present when the techs were out there, then the estimate was for time and materials, prolly be more. They really didn't want my input. So I took $1850 total and they will call when its done. This week or next week. I kinda worry the neighbor will mess with the markers before I see them...



HUH? Not to derail 3 ford..... 

You ought to be able to either reason with the surveyor a bit, or find a different one. I can't see them telling you they can't do the work while you are there, not in this economy. Gotta be some surveyors hungry for work. Really? Why are the hacking you on price if you want to be there? Does it cost more to produce? A survey? Input?


----------



## 3fordasho (Aug 14, 2012)

stihly dan said:


> Don't do a privacy fence. Use chain link, better air flow to season the 7 ft high 75ft stack of firewood privacy fence.





thinking quite seriously of exactly this. I'll need a sturdy fence when her loud mouth daughter with 6 brats (5 different fathers) moves in. I'll use the wood from the ally/quarry to stack along it.


----------



## doobie57z (Aug 14, 2012)

GeeVee said:


> HUH? Not to derail 3 ford.....
> 
> You ought to be able to either reason with the surveyor a bit, or find a different one. I can't see them telling you they can't do the work while you are there, not in this economy. Gotta be some surveyors hungry for work. Really? Why are the hacking you on price if you want to be there? Does it cost more to produce? A survey? Input?



Thats what I thought, also. I called around, not a lot of interest in the job. Summer, people have work I guess...


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Aug 15, 2012)

doobie57z said:


> ...I kinda worry the neighbor will mess with the markers before I see them...



have the surveyor paint the ground around the pins.


----------



## indiansprings (Aug 15, 2012)

When I first bought my property at the entrance their is a church that has been their since 1870, they had their propane tank setting on my property, really didn't think much about it until the insurance agent told us we would be liable if some accident would happen with it, such as a piece of equipment or car hitting it. I approached the preacher ( they hold services once a month) he told me to stuff it, wasn't moving. I hired a surveyor had the piece of property surveyed and it indeed was on my property, it cost me 100.00 for a letter from an attorney and it was settled immediatley on the day I presented the letter to the church. It changed their view immediately after the survey, I own basically everything within a couple feet of the building, actually 9' of the church sets on my property. They have become very accomodating since the survey and letter. They actually used to block my driveway on some Sundays, now they understand a tow truck will be called or a tractor hooked on and the vehicle moved if the driveway is blocked.


----------



## CWME (Aug 15, 2012)

I would have just deleted the voice mail and gone on about my day. The delete button is a wonderful invention...


You need to stand up for yourself and not let people(lady with the current issue, and people on the other side of you) take advantage of you to begin with. If you had put your foot down with the lady to bein with you wouldn't have the current issue.


----------



## 3fordasho (Aug 16, 2012)

Yea, the old saying "nice guys finish last" is very true. Better to be an a** but an a** who has his i's dotted and t's crossed. That's been my problem, with wood at one time in the alley and now on quarry property these people have had that little bit of leverage to force me to compromise. That is changing.

As for the lady with the current issue, I marked out the encroachments onto my property and will contact her today as to what I expect to be done an by when. After all I don't want any "issues" with her kids if something should happen to her. (her words in original message).

As far as the phone message, I did ignore it, but this lady's daughter brought it up to my wife though facebook and text...
actually upsetting my wife to the point she could not sleep that night... those avenues of communication are now severed.







CWME said:


> I would have just deleted the voice mail and gone on about my day. The delete button is a wonderful invention...
> 
> 
> You need to stand up for yourself and not let people(lady with the current issue, and people on the other side of you) take advantage of you to begin with. If you had put your foot down with the lady to bein with you wouldn't have the current issue.


----------



## 3fordasho (Aug 17, 2012)

Yesterday I pulled the neighbor and her daughter over to discuss and show them the property line and encroachment issues. The biggest waste of 45 minutes in my life. Let’s just say they weren’t going to let the facts or a survey get in the way of what they want. They would not believe the property line was where I showed them, and absolutely would not look at my survey drawing. I suggested they get their own done, they laughed in my face, “we’re not spending a penny!” They kept pointing to rusted off old fence posts and other pipes in the ground that have nothing to do with the property line.

They said they would move their rickety fence but only if I was installing a decent fence.

As far as the AC unit, they just laughed again and said they’ve lived there 40 years, who am I to tell them to move something? Again they would not believe the property line location at the AC unit.

Well of course they had to bring up the wood stacked along the quarry fence. I said I did move it back 2-3’ but I didn’t have to do that so what is the issue with the wood? “it attracts woodchucks and snakes” “it looks bad” “visitors ask about the wood and think it’s ours” .. then they went on to tell me “why can’t I put it all in one place on my property? Why do I need so much? I should get it off the quarry fence because it’s going to tip the fence over. I should get it off quarry property, it went on and on.

My responses were:
Woodchucks go after apples from your apple tree, not wood. 
The only snakes I’ve seen were 20 years ago on your property when there was not a stick of firewood on the block.
What business do you have telling me what I do on my property?
Why can you have items on quarry property and city alley but I cant? And the wood is not touching the quarry fence.

I then proceeded to mention that if I do build a fence, it will have wood stacked along it on my side. For some reason they didn’t have a problem with that, but I’m thinking what about all the woodchucks and snakes all the closer to them and their house?

At one point we were next to a large elm that straddles the property line, and the old bag got a big smile on her face and shouted out “your just screwed yourself, that tree is your responsibility- you need to pay to remove it and pay me back for a $300 trim job I had done” (years ago and only on her side of the tree). The tree trunk is about 65% on her side or more. I’ve trimmed up my side several times at my expense. The tree is healthy and does not need to come down except for it is totally over their house, garage, sheds, deck…

All in all a total waste of time, what I hoped would be a reasonable conversation turned into a shouting match (on their part) and at least twice the daughter had to be pulled back by her 18yo son or I would have been assaulted.


----------



## polkat (Aug 17, 2012)

I call a get to gether at your place :hmm3grin2orange: they would love the sound on a ZIP snapping off at 7-8 AM on a sat. That is unless you town has a noise restriction


----------



## greendohn (Aug 17, 2012)

Woe and misery upon those who trespass on me and mine. 

I guess you need to try the good ol' standard "Go Fu%$ yerself" routine and promptly start with demo of the fence.
It might get a point across to the dim-wits. It sure worked for me several years ago.(cluing them to the fact I wasn't making nice) Now the neighborhood is full of peace and harmony!! 
You gotta legal survey, right ?, soooo, get to work clearing your property, Bud.


----------



## 3fordasho (Aug 17, 2012)

greendohn said:


> You gotta legal survey, right ?, soooo, get to work clearing your property, Bud.



Yep, licensed, bonded, insured.... or what ever applies. City right of way guy looked at it couple months ago, said "yep, that's good"


----------



## zogger (Aug 17, 2012)

3fordasho said:


> Yesterday I pulled the neighbor and her daughter over to discuss and show them the property line and encroachment issues. The biggest waste of 45 minutes in my life. Let’s just say they weren’t going to let the facts or a survey get in the way of what they want. They would not believe the property line was where I showed them, and absolutely would not look at my survey drawing. I suggested they get their own done, they laughed in my face, “we’re not spending a penny!” They kept pointing to rusted off old fence posts and other pipes in the ground that have nothing to do with the property line.
> 
> They said they would move their rickety fence but only if I was installing a decent fence.
> 
> ...



hahahaha! Cut all the branches off the big tree on your side, then slice that bad boy right down to the stump, exactly on the line. So now they have their percentage of tree hanging over their house!


hehehehe


----------



## Chris-PA (Aug 17, 2012)

Which way does it lean?:msp_sneaky:


----------



## 3fordasho (Aug 17, 2012)

WoodHeatWarrior said:


> Which way does it lean?:msp_sneaky:



The tree is way heavy on their side, I've trimmed stuff off my side every chance I get.


----------



## Chris-PA (Aug 17, 2012)

3fordasho said:


> The tree is way heavy on their side, I've trimmed stuff off my side every chance I get.


LOL - cut it to the line from your side and tell them they'll have to take care of the rest!


----------



## stihly dan (Aug 17, 2012)

If the tree is all on your yard and falls on there house. It is still under there homeowners ins to repair house and clean up. Doesn't matter who owns the tree. Ask your ins, they will tell you. Now put up the 6 ft chain link and start stacking already.


----------



## Gavman (Aug 17, 2012)

Also after putting up the chainlink you could visit the scrap yard and get some old hoods and fenders from cars ect and place it between the fence and your wood stacks, then YOU wont have to see it but:msp_biggrin:


----------



## wagz (Aug 17, 2012)

next time you plan a "talk" w/ this lady and irate family members, i'd set up a video camera somewhere, or stash a tape recorder in your jacket. if this all comes to a serious head and ends up involving the law or small claims court, you'd really wish you had some evidence of you trying to work things out and them being unreasonable. also, i'd make it a point to never talk to them alone. #1, it's your word against 2 or 3 other people. #2 you could get into a physical altercation and be in trouble via the numbers game. 

i'd plan ahead...


----------



## GeeVee (Aug 18, 2012)

3fordasho said:


> Yesterday I pulled the neighbor and her daughter over to discuss and show them the property line and encroachment issues. The biggest waste of 45 minutes in my life. Let’s just say they weren’t going to let the facts or a survey get in the way of what they want. They would not believe the property line was where I showed them, and absolutely would not look at my survey drawing. I suggested they get their own done, they laughed in my face, “we’re not spending a penny!” They kept pointing to rusted off old fence posts and other pipes in the ground that have nothing to do with the property line.
> 
> They said they would move their rickety fence but only if I was installing a decent fence.
> 
> ...



A consult with a lawyer will also yield you some information about the leaning tree. 

You have a survey, and you want to install a fence, get a permit from the city, and ask them what to do about the neighbors AC being in the way? (Know more than the city before you go, after the consult. )


----------



## 3fordasho (Aug 18, 2012)

My wife had a suggestion- tell the old bag we're building a fence and she needs to move hers. (she's already agreed to do that because she wants a decent fence there). Once her crappy fence is moved, build ours not along the adjacent property line, but along the rear of our property line adjacent to the alley. This provides much more benifit for us and provides a stacking area on my property for all the wood on quarry property. When the old bag asks where the new fence is our response "we ran out of money, or it was "just to hard to dig post holes with all the rock" "since you need/want the fence so bad why don't you build your own but make sure it's on your own property" Oh and also "make sure to get a permit and survey for that fence just like we had too" "I'm not sharing my survey info since you refused to look at it or acknowledge it"

Once the wood is off the quarry property, the calls will go to the city for all her encroachments onto the ally.. unless by that time she has tamed down.


----------



## 3fordasho (Aug 18, 2012)

Here is the tree:
Her wood fence is attached to the tree. The property line would be another 18-24" towards the camera and my property. Sure some of it is on the line.
<a href="http://s33.photobucket.com/albums/d75/3fordasho/?action=view&amp;current=DSC03318-1.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i33.photobucket.com/albums/d75/3fordasho/DSC03318-1.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## Gavman (Aug 18, 2012)

Pics are cool, get some buddies in FBI suits and cars to come over to take a few more..... ha ha


----------



## farmboss45 (Aug 18, 2012)

moving will not solve all your problems, We live out in the country and the only close neighbor we have is a gun nut. Once a month he stocks up on ammo and will shoot for 2-3 hours straight. This usally coincides with a pool party or get together of ours. He is a decent enough guy, but boy on those days.............My point is, neighbors anywhere, can be difficult.


----------



## 3fordasho (Aug 18, 2012)

This is what I tell the wife everytime she brings up the moving idea. I like my property, house, been here 25 years making it that way. There are some really nice neighbors here too. Moving would be just trading one a**hat neighbor for another, maybe worse.





farmboss45 said:


> moving will not solve all your problems, We live out in the country and the only close neighbor we have is a gun nut. Once a month he stocks up on ammo and will shoot for 2-3 hours straight. This usally coincides with a pool party or get together of ours. He is a decent enough guy, but boy on those days.............My point is, neighbors anywhere, can be difficult.


----------



## zogger (Aug 18, 2012)

farmboss45 said:


> moving will not solve all your problems, We live out in the country and the only close neighbor we have is a gun nut. Once a month he stocks up on ammo and will shoot for 2-3 hours straight. This usally coincides with a pool party or get together of ours. He is a decent enough guy, but boy on those days.............My point is, neighbors anywhere, can be difficult.



See, that's a plus for some of us. Real nice to be able to walk out back and do some target shooting, not have to go drive to the range and pay money. (let alone go cut wood anytime, go fishing in the pond, etc) We also have a neighbor, closest one, who target shoots a lot. Nice enough guy, and I know judging by his enthusiasm and the wide range in sound of the kabooms we hear, during the zombie apocalypse, I'll only need to pick off a few, he'll get most of 'em!

Basically, having lived around an equal amount in my life heavy urban/birbs or rural, I'll take the rural. All areas have pluses and minuses, but rural just has a lot more going for it if you are really an outdoorsy type person. Plus, can accumulate more junk and work on it without getting a ticket. I have gotten harassed-a warning, get it out or else ticket/fine- twice before working on registered/current plate attached/insured vehicles in my own driveway!


----------



## fields_mj (Aug 18, 2012)

Man, I seriously don't get it. After all the crap you went through, and all the $$ you spent dealing with your other neighbors, you really should have learned how to handle this stuff by now. You paid good hard earned money for a survey which will stand up in any court. Now go take GeeVee's advise and consult with a lawyer in a neighboring town and then make your decisions based on that. 

Had it been me in your shoes this time around, A) I wouldn't have stacked the wood on the quarry's land because that kind of thing ALWAYS comes around to bite you somehow, and B) The fence would have already been dealt with. If, when the fence was constructed, I already had the survey, I would have cut the fence at both ends of the encroachment, pulled the posts that were in my yard, and hauled them both off to the dump all while keeping track of my time and any costs so that I could charge her for it if it escalated. Here in Indiana, you can not build a fence ON a property line without permission from your neighbor wich is required before the city will give you a permit. If the neighbor doesn't want the fence there, they you have to stay a certain distance off the property line with it. Point being is that if you have similar regulations more of her fence is in the wrong than what you realize, and also YOU had better know those rules before you build any kind of fence of your own. 

Having said all that, I'm not a lawyer of any kind. Just a typical redneck. Getting on forums like this and going off about some jerk(s) like what you've dealt with is a good way to waste some time once in a while. Now go get that consultation!


----------



## 3fordasho (Aug 18, 2012)

Lots of advice to go rip that fence right down, get the cutting torch out and have at it. Well I tell you what, it wouldn't matter if I did it the day after it was installed or midnight tonight, that kind of action would get me a ticket or thrown in jail and then in court, survey or not. Heck the city cop even gave me a lecture for trimming buckthorn off the quarry fence even after a couple city workers said I could do it.

The fence was put in before I had the survey done, had only a guess where the property lines were. I remember telling her she could not block the alley but she did it anyway. At the time I didn't care about the blocked alley and still don't because it keeps her dog from crapping in my yard. 

I've put in a call to the district officer that helped me solve the problems with the other neighbor. I'm not going to trick her into moving her fence because I say I'm going to build a better one of my own and then not do it. Her fence just needs to move period. All I need to do is tell him I was threatened by her daughter and I have witnesses that saw her being pulled back by her own son.

As far as the tree, it's clearly at least 50% on her property, is live and as healthy as any elm of that size and age. I have no problem with what ever my legal responibility is regarding it but there is no way anyone would believe I am on the hook for removing it. Also she still has no idea where the line is, wouldn't look at my survey and I sure am not going to volunteer that info now. She knows where the front marker is, but the back one could not be put in due to concrete in the ground, the survey drawing references dimensions off an old pipe in that concrete. She can pay for her own survey if she wants to establish who owns that tree.

I don't see the need for a lawyer yet, these people are full of hot air and will comply if they are forced to start spending money. I just need the district officer to be my communication tool, let them lip off to him like they did to me...








fields_mj said:


> Man, I seriously don't get it. After all the crap you went through, and all the $$ you spent dealing with your other neighbors, you really should have learned how to handle this stuff by now. You paid good hard earned money for a survey which will stand up in any court. Now go take GeeVee's advise and consult with a lawyer in a neighboring town and then make your decisions based on that.
> 
> Had it been me in your shoes this time around, A) I wouldn't have stacked the wood on the quarry's land because that kind of thing ALWAYS comes around to bite you somehow, and B) The fence would have already been dealt with. If, when the fence was constructed, I already had the survey, I would have cut the fence at both ends of the encroachment, pulled the posts that were in my yard, and hauled them both off to the dump all while keeping track of my time and any costs so that I could charge her for it if it escalated. Here in Indiana, you can not build a fence ON a property line without permission from your neighbor wich is required before the city will give you a permit. If the neighbor doesn't want the fence there, they you have to stay a certain distance off the property line with it. Point being is that if you have similar regulations more of her fence is in the wrong than what you realize, and also YOU had better know those rules before you build any kind of fence of your own.
> 
> Having said all that, I'm not a lawyer of any kind. Just a typical redneck. Getting on forums like this and going off about some jerk(s) like what you've dealt with is a good way to waste some time once in a while. Now go get that consultation!


----------



## Tree Services (Aug 18, 2012)

I dont get all the drama. You have a survey, pull a permit for a new fence, install fence, have new fence inspected and permit finalized. End of story. You own the land, you pay tax on the land, get her personal property off of your real property. The money and time you waste with lawyers and experts, the fence is built and paid for. The tree is a non issue, there is precedent for who is responsible. Am I missing something here?


----------



## 3fordasho (Aug 18, 2012)

I'm not building a fence because they're all for it. In other words why should I pay for something that will benefit them. 

I just want their crap off my property period.

They won't move it unless I build a new fence.





Tree Services said:


> I dont get all the drama. You have a survey, pull a permit for a new fence, install fence, have new fence inspected and permit finalized. End of story. You own the land, you pay tax on the land, get her personal property off of your real property. The money and time you waste with lawyers and experts, the fence is built and paid for. The tree is a non issue, there is precedent for who is responsible. Am I missing something here?


----------



## stihly dan (Aug 19, 2012)

Just build it, and they will GO AWAY!


----------



## mountainmandan (Aug 19, 2012)

I don't understand why you are even considering her opinion. It is your property. She already doesn't like you and probably never will.


----------



## 3fordasho (Aug 19, 2012)

Came home from the woodlot this afternoon to find the idiots trapzing all over my property working on their fence. They waited until my wife left too. I was even more outnumbered than before so didn't confront but considered calling the cops. Decided not to to see what they would do and wondered how would they know what to move without knowing where the line is. They moved the last post which is the one a 1 1/2' onto my property, at least 4 other will have to be moved to get it where it belongs. I hope they like moving that fence....


----------



## trimmmed (Aug 19, 2012)

jerrycmorrow said:


> if her ac has been on your property for a long time it may now be her property de facto and legally. laws of imminent domain typically grant ownership to someone who has possessed and used a piece of property (fences, buildings, driveways, storage, etc.)for a set time period (7 years in states i'm aware of). if you are really serious about moving her fence you may want to consult with a real estate attorney or the city attorney before you start any action. that's why i moved out of the city. just sayin



Imminent or eminent domain have nothing to do with this situation. *Prescriptive easement *and *adverse possession* are the legal theory's that apply. You are right about the time frames being different in each state and also that he should educate himself on those two items in his state.

I think you probably can't say anything about the AC unit and I would agree with the poster that advocated wiping the offending portion of that fence out and leaving it such that it can't go back up there........load of logs, rocks, gravel etc.


----------



## Fred Wright (Aug 19, 2012)

I haven't read this entire thread... but have read enough to offer some advice from personal experience. I hope you'll bear with me on this one. 

I'm in my mid-50s and, over the course of my lifetime have lived in close proximity to asshat neighbors. More times than I care to recall. I was married at the time. To make a long story short, the ex is gone and so are asshat neighbors.

Take my advice, please and move. Your neighbors aren't going away and battling them will get you nothing but gray hair. They've found a home. It's never easy to pull up stakes but there really is no alternative in these situations. Even if they did leave, another annoying neighbor would simply move in to take their place and you're back to Square One. It never ends.

The SheWolf and I got fed up with noisy, arrogant neighbors in the apartment building we lived in. We started looking for a place 'way out in the boondocks where there were no neighbors.

We found it, with a cushion of forest and farm fields around us. Our closest neighbors are Amish. Those folks don't bother anyone.


----------



## Whitespider (Aug 20, 2012)

The neighbor obviously doesn't intend to be, and isn't interested in being "neighborly" so I wouldn't waste anymore time trying to talk or reason... it'll only make things worse and give you ulcers. Any sort of "getting even", or "this'll teach 'em" attitude/actions won't make things better, and probably worse in the long run. It's time to take another route, and no matter what that route is it's most likely gonna' cost you some cash... it-is-what-it-is. A lawyer? Well maybe, but I'd start with city officials first... maybe the engineer, city attorney, mayor???

There ain't any sense in cutting off your nose to spite your face... even if it's what they want, my thinkin' is the only way to guaranty there won't be future problems is a privacy fence the full length of the adjoining properties. At least with a privacy fence you have something to show for your cash, and near 100% of neighbor problems are eliminated. When you get the permit you'll probably want to ask about the A/C unit, but I'm bettin' they'll tell you to see a lawyer. I know what I'd do, I'd cut one of the privacy panels to fit down over it and box-in my side of it, set a planter on top. I'd box it in tight so I won't get any air flow... I'm bettin' they move it within a year and then you can replace the panel with a full one. As far as the tree, run the fence up close to it and "box" around it on your side... I'm bettin' your wife can come up with some decorative stuff to hang on that part of it, maybe incorporate a little shed for the yard equipment... whatever.

Privacy fence... out'a sight, out'a mind... and that means "piece of mind" in this case.

Gawd I hate neighbors...


----------



## 3fordasho (Aug 20, 2012)

Oh I'm so through talking to them, that was very fruitless exercise. All communication now will be through a mediator, (police officer).
He can talk to them about the fence encroachment, trespassing issues, and alley encroachment. If that does not work, I'll go see the city then a lawyer. 

A privacy fence is a great idea, but 157.5' worth on land that is 20' from a quarry means it's not gonna be easy or cheap.
The way the structures are layed out on our propertys they can't see the wood unless they are way into there back yard, any view from their sitting areas and you can't see a stick of firewood right now.

The wood on quarry property is already being moved, I've got plenty of room on my own property that won't be visible from either side, the wife finally gave me approval to put it there.

On the plus side, it's cooled off and firewood sales have finally woken up, 6 loads in the last week, more scheduled for this weekend.







Whitespider said:


> The neighbor obviously doesn't intend to be, and isn't interested in being "neighborly" so I wouldn't waste anymore time trying to talk or reason... it'll only make things worse and give you ulcers. Any sort of "getting even", or "this'll teach 'em" attitude/actions won't make things better, and probably worse in the long run. It's time to take another route, and no matter what that route is it's most likely gonna' cost you some cash... it-is-what-it-is. A lawyer? Well maybe, but I'd start with city officials first... maybe the engineer, city attorney, mayor???
> 
> There ain't any sense in cutting off your nose to spite your face... even if it's what they want, my thinkin' is the only way to guaranty there won't be future problems is a privacy fence the full length of the adjoining properties. At least with a privacy fence you have something to show for your cash, and near 100% of neighbor problems are eliminated. When you get the permit you'll probably want to ask about the A/C unit, but I'm bettin' they'll tell you to see a lawyer. I know what I'd do, I'd cut one of the privacy panels to fit down over it and box-in my side of it, set a planter on top. I'd box it in tight so I won't get any air flow... I'm bettin' they move it within a year and then you can replace the panel with a full one. As far as the tree, run the fence up close to it and "box" around it on your side... I'm bettin' your wife can come up with some decorative stuff to hang on that part of it, maybe incorporate a little shed for the yard equipment... whatever.
> 
> ...


----------



## esshup (Aug 20, 2012)

I feel your pain. I had white trash buy the house next to mine. I ain't moving, since I've owned the house this is the 3rd owner of that house. It'd be hard to move the 1+ acre pond that's on this property too........... I figure that the way they're burning thru the insurance money that they got, the house will be on the market in a few years, if not sooner. Lots of toys and no common sense.

Last time I talked to them it was "I see someone's been riding 4-wheelers in my food plot. I'm going to be planting it in a week or so, and if it gets tore up you'll be getting a bill for my time and materials to fix it."


----------



## stihly dan (Aug 20, 2012)

If it's trash burn it. No matter the color.


----------



## Dale (Aug 21, 2012)

esshup said:


> Last time I talked to them it was "I see someone's been riding 4-wheelers in my food plot. I'm going to be planting it in a week or so, and if it gets tore up you'll be getting a bill for my time and materials to fix it."



I'm assuming that you are not the one riding the ATV on private property, and tearing up others land. That said, where I live, every tom, ####, and harry that buy an acre in the country, also buy their offspring ATV's, knowing full well that they don't have the land to accommoodate their pleasure riding. They feel that since they are now "country folk" being they now have a 200' x 200' yard instead of a 100' x 70' yard in the suburbs, that all the other country folk landowners owe it to them and their cherub's a place to ride. Trespass sucks. ATV trespass sucks even more and can really make a mess of land.


----------



## Wolfcsm (Aug 21, 2012)

russhd1997 said:


> He He He! My wife used to be a city girl. She was scared to move to the country when we first moved here. She says she could never live in the city again now.



Agree, we lived in cities for 25 years, while I was in the Army. In 2005 we moved back to Killeen, Texas and bought a small place way out in the country. There are smanke, scoripons, spiders and lots of other interesting things. THere also have been lots of deer, turkies, generally lots of animals around the place. She grew up in St Louis. No real experience with the country. Now, she will not even consider anything else but the country.

Hal


----------



## russhd1997 (Aug 21, 2012)

Dale said:


> I'm assuming that you are not the one riding the ATV on private property, and tearing up others land. That said, where I live, every tom, ####, and harry that buy an acre in the country, also buy their offspring ATV's, knowing full well that they don't have the land to accommoodate their pleasure riding. They feel that since they are now "country folk" being they now have a 200' x 200' yard instead of a 100' x 70' yard in the suburbs, that all the other country folk landowners owe it to them and their cherub's a place to ride. Trespass sucks. ATV trespass sucks even more and can really make a mess of land.



Agreed! The first thing that those new country folks do is run to the hardwae store and buy up all of the No Tresspassing signs and post their 1 acre. They own land now and don't want anyone else on it. :msp_mad: My 69 acres are not posted!


----------



## 1969cj-5 (Aug 21, 2012)

russhd1997 said:


> Agreed! The first thing that those new country folks do is run to the hardwae store and buy up all of the No Tresspassing signs and post their 1 acre. They own land now and don't want anyone else on it. :msp_mad: My 69 acres are not posted!



I am a city Boy that bought 20 acres in the country. I have invited lots of folks to come and hunt and fish at my place. We enjoy what we have and do not mind sharing it with other folks.


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Aug 21, 2012)

1969cj-5 said:


> I am a city Boy that bought 20 acres in the country. I have *invited* lots of folks to come and hunt and fish at my place. We enjoy what we have and do not mind sharing it with other folks.



notice i bolded *invited*. wait til you go walking your property and find a deer carcass or someone's deer stand. don't think you'll be happy then. i got a new neighbor bout 5 years ago that bought 3.5 acres next to me. his son had a 4-wheeler. i saw where he had been making trails in my woods and dumping tree branches. went to talk to him. he said he thought he was dumping on his property, i do believe him. i showed him where the corners were and said his son could ride on my land but to not make trails. i'll make my own trails thank you very much. he said no problem his son wouldn't be on my property. called me about a week later and said he'd been to the courthouse and, whaddayaknow, i was right about the lines.
this guy and his family have turned out to be good neighbors. there when you need them, not when you don't.
carry on


----------



## north1 (Aug 21, 2012)

good neighbor is worth more than all the relatives
it is difficult to find good neighbors but is harder to be a good neighbor


----------



## 1969cj-5 (Aug 22, 2012)

jerrycmorrow said:


> notice i bolded *invited*. wait til you go walking your property and find a deer carcass or someone's deer stand. don't think you'll be happy then. i got a new neighbor bout 5 years ago that bought 3.5 acres next to me. his son had a 4-wheeler. i saw where he had been making trails in my woods and dumping tree branches. went to talk to him. he said he thought he was dumping on his property, i do believe him. i showed him where the corners were and said his son could ride on my land but to not make trails. i'll make my own trails thank you very much. he said no problem his son wouldn't be on my property. called me about a week later and said he'd been to the courthouse and, whaddayaknow, i was right about the lines.
> this guy and his family have turned out to be good neighbors. there when you need them, not when you don't.
> carry on



You are correct, I only invite folks thaqt give me a good vibe. Turns out they are mostly GI's and folks from Church.


----------



## esshup (Aug 23, 2012)

My neighbor across the street had minor problems with his neighbor regarding to the property line. His neighbor wanted just their line surveyed, 'cause she thought it was further on his property. The surveyor left yesterday and the line is actually about 10' further towards her house. :greenchainsaw:

She wasn't happy, but she paid for 1/2 of the survey like she said she would.


----------



## 3fordasho (Aug 23, 2012)

Well the city cop that is supposed to specialize in solving neighbor disputes won't return my calls (3 messages, 3 different days). I did mention that I felt I was close to getting assulted in my last conversation with them.

Went to the city, showed them my survey drawing with clearly marked encroachments (documented by surveyors,not my marking)
and they just shrugged and said, it's a civil dispute between you and your neighbor, we don't get involved......:msp_angry:
Hmm, they didn't mind getting involved when the other neighbors didn't like a security light I put up, or when that neighbor #####ed about wood in the alley......

I've run a flourescent orange string along the property line, well actually 40" off it to measure how far the fence is still onto my property, (6-8" for about 20' of it's length).. 

The A**hats have commented to another neighbor that they are excited because they think I am preparing to put up the privacy fence... but they are not happy that I talked about a chain link........ The nerve... they seem to think they can dictate what type of fence I pay for and install on my own property.

I'm back to telling them "I can't even think about building a fence with your property line encroachments, move it"
And then do nothing.

or I quess I'm to my last resort, go see the lawyer and have them send a letter.... why is it someone else does something completely wrong and I end up paying??? :msp_angry:


----------



## mx239mx (Aug 23, 2012)

moving to the country, you will still have the same issues. i live in the country and own 55 acres of property that my family has lived on for 2 generations. now we are starting to get people moving from the city to the country and these people complain about everything. we are zoned as AG and we rent out our land to local farmers. these city people say they moved to the country for a quiet life and are trying to have laws placed in so farmers can only use there machenery till a certain hour of the day. when our farmer cuts corn in the fall he is out there till 1-2am, does it keep me up at night because of the noise? no.

we have one neighbor who has been moving the property line pins and cutting trees down that are on our land. i had to pay 1,500 for a survey to have the pins re-set. next day the pins are gone. 2 years ago i had a logger come in to cut select hardwood trees, there were some cherry trees that he wanted to cut but he only wanted a very select section of the tree, so i had the logger cut them and for him to pile up the rest of the tree(s) that he did not want. during the winter i cut up the pile, split and stacked the wood. i did all of this in one of our hay fields and it was about 100ft away from the property line. a week went by and i went out to start to load my truck with the wood and it was gone. the neighbor gave it away to some people doing work on his house, 2 cord of split cherry. his responce to this, "i didnt like looking out my window and seeing it there". all i can say is the country is not what it use to be at all.


----------



## gtsawyer (Aug 23, 2012)

mx239mx said:


> moving to the country, you will still have the same issues. i live in the country and own 55 acres of property that my family has lived on for 2 generations. now we are starting to get people moving from the city to the country and these people complain about everything. we are zoned as AG and we rent out our land to local farmers. these city people say they moved to the country for a quiet life and are trying to have laws placed in so farmers can only use there machenery till a certain hour of the day. when our farmer cuts corn in the fall he is out there till 1-2am, does it keep me up at night because of the noise? no.
> 
> we have one neighbor who has been moving the property line pins and cutting trees down that are on our land. i had to pay 1,500 for a survey to have the pins re-set. next day the pins are gone. 2 years ago i had a logger come in to cut select hardwood trees, there were some cherry trees that he wanted to cut but he only wanted a very select section of the tree, so i had the logger cut them and for him to pile up the rest of the tree(s) that he did not want. during the winter i cut up the pile, split and stacked the wood. i did all of this in one of our hay fields and it was about 100ft away from the property line. a week went by and i went out to start to load my truck with the wood and it was gone. the neighbor gave it away to some people doing work on his house, 2 cord of split cherry. his responce to this, "i didnt like looking out my window and seeing it there". all i can say is the country is not what it use to be at all.



Sounds like a clear-cut case of theft to me; you clearly have the option of reporting it. (His attitude would be a factor if I were in your shoes. A repentant and introspective neighbor gets a pass. Someone who's belligerent gets to talk to the sheriff.)


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Aug 23, 2012)

mx239mx said:


> moving to the country, you will still have the same issues. i live in the country and own 55 acres of property that my family has lived on for 2 generations. now we are starting to get people moving from the city to the country and these people complain about everything. we are zoned as AG and we rent out our land to local farmers. these city people say they moved to the country for a quiet life and are trying to have laws placed in so farmers can only use there machenery till a certain hour of the day. when our farmer cuts corn in the fall he is out there till 1-2am, does it keep me up at night because of the noise? no.
> 
> we have one neighbor who has been moving the property line pins and cutting trees down that are on our land. i had to pay 1,500 for a survey to have the pins re-set. next day the pins are gone. 2 years ago i had a logger come in to cut select hardwood trees, there were some cherry trees that he wanted to cut but he only wanted a very select section of the tree, so i had the logger cut them and for him to pile up the rest of the tree(s) that he did not want. during the winter i cut up the pile, split and stacked the wood. i did all of this in one of our hay fields and it was about 100ft away from the property line. a week went by and i went out to start to load my truck with the wood and it was gone. the neighbor gave it away to some people doing work on his house, 2 cord of split cherry. his responce to this, "i didnt like looking out my window and seeing it there". all i can say is the country is not what it use to be at all.



sounds like you're really trying to avoid trouble. only problem is that unconfronted episodes like that only encourage the a$$. i learned a long time ago that a sure fire way of avoiding trouble is to confront it first time it shows up. make your neighbor back off, send him a bill for the firewood, the survey, the resurvey, and your time. if you have evidence, take him to small claims court. this guy doesn't want to be a good neighbor so watcha got to loose? 
btw, moving property pins is a FELONY. set up some game cameras (don't tell him) and get them reset. take the evidence to the sheriff and prosecutor and insist on filing charges.
OR let the a$$ keep on doing you.


----------



## doobie57z (Aug 31, 2012)

well, they tenatively set my corner pins today, and one is squarely in the middle of the driveway next door. now they map everything, then set pipes on the corners and lay out the property lines. Then the fun begins as I put a fence right down the middle of the driveway, leaving his outhouse on my side...


----------



## 3fordasho (Aug 31, 2012)

Went home for lunch today and the a**hat calls me over to ask when I'm building the fence...

I say "the city won't let me build it where I want (6" to my side of the line) because of your encroachments"
So with all the hassle to fix that I've decided not to do anything....

She then proceeds to get really pissed and pretty much demands that I build a privacy fence several feet into my property:bang:

I suggested she should build her own fence...

She says.. "just wait till my daughter and son find out about this!"

I also mentioned that I never promised to build anything, that I was just checking into it...


----------



## sdt7618 (Aug 31, 2012)

3fordasho said:


> Went home for lunch today and the a**hat calls me over to ask when I'm building the fence...
> 
> I say "the city won't let me build it where I want (6" to my side of the line) because of your encroachments"
> So with all the hassle to fix that I've decided not to do anything....
> ...



thats the way to deal with these people, just keep calm and give them nothing to use against you. if they come back with daughter son etc make sure you have someone else there when your talking to them, or just ignore them better yet.

once had a neighour who's boyfriend kept parking in front of my garage on my drive to vist her. got pi$$ed off one night an park my car right behind him and blocked him in. took about 3 hour for him to come knock and ask if I could move my car.. reply, yeah ok buddy, but kinda busy right now, will get to it when I am free.... an 3 hours later moved the car, poor guy was up early for work next morn!!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## fields_mj (Aug 31, 2012)

Dale said:


> I'm assuming that you are not the one riding the ATV on private property, and tearing up others land. That said, where I live, every tom, ####, and harry that buy an acre in the country, also buy their offspring ATV's, knowing full well that they don't have the land to accommoodate their pleasure riding. They feel that since they are now "country folk" being they now have a 200' x 200' yard instead of a 100' x 70' yard in the suburbs, that all the other country folk landowners owe it to them and their cherub's a place to ride. Trespass sucks. ATV trespass sucks even more and can really make a mess of land.



I feel your pain. Been dealing with that kind of stuff for over 20 years now. Thankfully not very often, but it still sucks. Hunters from the city are the worst. Can't shoot straight to save their life, won't get any training, can't identify thier target worth a crap, and have absolutly no idea just how deadly their weapon can be or how far it can really shoot. They either think their Remington 870 can shoot like a lazer to 1,000 yards cause they saw it done on TV, or they think that a deer slug majically stops mid air when it gets to 100 yards and falls safely to the ground. They have no clue about how projectiles tumble and ricochete after hitting the ground (especially shotgun slugs), and have no clue what kind of energy and killing potentioal a projectile has AFTER it has passed through an animal. They figure if their gun holds 5 rounds plus 1 in the chamber, then they should do their best to get all 6 rounds off when shooting at a deer (or at least what sounds like it might be a deer). They've ruined my opinion of shotguns and those that like hunting with them from an early age. I still use a shotgun for turkeys and birds for safety reasons, but I really don't enjoy shooting them for fun. I'd much rather spend my time shooting one of my rifles, muzzleloaders, handguns, bows, or crossbows. That's a whole other subject though. 

At the end of it all, I think most neighbors CAN be pretty decent, and at the same time a lot of them CAN be troublesome. It just depends on how they are treated, and how conflicts are dealt wiith. However, there are a hand full of people in the world that are just here to help us all work on our patience. Makes you wish their daddy had rolled over and shot them out the window.... I've noticed that people like this generally tend to congregate. Odds are that if a person has problems with multiple neighbors, then either they are the problem not the neighbors, or the neighborhood is heading south and it's best to move before their numbers start increasing and they run down your property value. 

As for living in the country, yeah it's great, but then again lots of folks want to do it. That's the only nice thing about zoning laws. In some states, if it's zoned as AG, you can't just buy/sell a few acres to build a house on. You have to buy/sell at least 40 acres at a time, and then if you want to develop it you have to go through the battle of having it rezoned which gives the rest of us the chance to put a halt to it


----------



## doobie57z (Aug 31, 2012)

Not to hijack yer thread, just so freakin' happy to be right! A little pit run gravel and I have another driveway!View attachment 250852
View attachment 250853


----------



## Oldtimer (Aug 31, 2012)

Only got to page three.

All I will say is I can be really hateful. 

Good luck.


----------



## GeeVee (Aug 31, 2012)

farmboss45 said:


> moving will not solve all your problems, We live out in the country and the only close neighbor we have is a gun nut. Once a month he stocks up on ammo and will shoot for 2-3 hours straight. This usally coincides with a pool party or get together of ours. He is a decent enough guy, but boy on those days.............My point is, neighbors anywhere, can be difficult.



While he may not fit in with your circle of friends, invite him over anyway, and introduce him as the neighbor. He won't be interupting that pool party, and he prolly won't stay ;ong if he's not got another aquaintyence in the group. 

When he goes to leave, fix him a plate to go too. 

Next time you are into a gathering, and he sights it, he might not go to target practice either.


----------



## 3fordasho (Aug 31, 2012)

Got home about 4pm and told the wife what happened. She says call the cops right now......

I calmly explained whats been going on to the officer and he realizes that I've done my research with surveys, property lines and city regs. He goes and talks to them for a while, it's the old bag and her loud mouth daughter.. I can hear over the fence it's getting a bit loud and the officer is getting frustrated. Finally he comes back with them in tow to try and "resolve the situation"

Pretty much a waste of time but it did not go well for them, they were loud, interuppted me alot and pointing fingers and the officer did not like that.

At least I got something on record showing I was a reasonable, well researched person and they were a bunch of ranting lunatics.


----------



## Oldtimer (Aug 31, 2012)

mx239mx said:


> moving to the country, you will still have the same issues. i live in the country and own 55 acres of property that my family has lived on for 2 generations. now we are starting to get people moving from the city to the country and these people complain about everything. we are zoned as AG and we rent out our land to local farmers. these city people say they moved to the country for a quiet life and are trying to have laws placed in so farmers can only use there machenery till a certain hour of the day. when our farmer cuts corn in the fall he is out there till 1-2am, does it keep me up at night because of the noise? no.
> 
> we have one neighbor who has been moving the property line pins and cutting trees down that are on our land. i had to pay 1,500 for a survey to have the pins re-set. next day the pins are gone. 2 years ago i had a logger come in to cut select hardwood trees, there were some cherry trees that he wanted to cut but he only wanted a very select section of the tree, so i had the logger cut them and for him to pile up the rest of the tree(s) that he did not want. during the winter i cut up the pile, split and stacked the wood. i did all of this in one of our hay fields and it was about 100ft away from the property line. a week went by and i went out to start to load my truck with the wood and it was gone. the neighbor gave it away to some people doing work on his house, 2 cord of split cherry. his responce to this, "i didnt like looking out my window and seeing it there". all i can say is the country is not what it use to be at all.



OMFG. I'd be wild and friendly as a sunburned rattlesnake. There would be big problems in the 'hood.


----------



## farmerboybill (Aug 31, 2012)

I'm sorry, but after reading through these "neighbor trouble" posts, I gotta go hug every one of my neighbors. Two brothers across the road milk 60 cows and are the nicest guys you'd ever meet. Neighbor across the valley has a very nice house, but never complains about farmwork or smells, Neighbor next to him comes helps me on the farm for the right to hunt. Neighbor next to him pretty much maintains my fence on the back of my land. Three Neighbors down the valley keep to themselves. Well, one set of neighbors are useless. Lazy useless welfare cases that take advantage of any kindness. But they mostly keep to themselves, too. They won't get a hug...

I wish all that have bad neighbors well. I'd have a very hard time being civil to them.


----------



## chadsailors (Sep 7, 2012)

3fordasho said:


> Got home about 4pm and told the wife what happened. She says call the cops right now......
> 
> I calmly explained whats been going on to the officer and he realizes that I've done my research with surveys, property lines and city regs. He goes and talks to them for a while, it's the old bag and her loud mouth daughter.. I can hear over the fence it's getting a bit loud and the officer is getting frustrated. Finally he comes back with them in tow to try and "resolve the situation"
> 
> ...




I've been watching this for over a week waiting for what happens next. Any recent news?


----------



## 3fordasho (Sep 7, 2012)

chadsailors said:


> I've been watching this for over a week waiting for what happens next. Any recent news?




Nothing much to report, no contact with the a**hat neighbors... she did tell me during our last confrontation (last friday noon) that she called and complained to the quarry about my wood stacked on quarry property.... so everyday I expect to come home and find the "quarry cops" confiscating my firewood.... but no letters, no nothing.... as I expected... Does not matter much because a couple more pickup loads and there won't be a stick of firewood on the quarry's property.....:msp_biggrin:


I did notice that she moved all her crap off the quarry property.. except for her fence that crosses the city ally, onto quarry property and connects with the quarrys chainlink fence. I bet I could get that moved if I wanted....


----------



## chadsailors (Sep 7, 2012)

You sir are a better man than myself. You've shown great patience dealing with someone so off.


----------



## 3fordasho (Sep 20, 2012)

It's been two weeks since I cleared the last stick of firewood from the quarry's property. I now officially have all my personal firewood on my own property. The a**hats on both sides of me now have a wonderfull view of chainlink fence.... I guess that suits them better than neatly stacked firewood... 

I do have to thank them for one thing (not that I will) - I've sold over 15 loads of firewood this summer, have commitments for at least 15 more and have meet some great people doing it... That's been the fun part, even had one young couple with their 3 boys help unload , the little guys were so stoked to get some firewood and had a great time unloading it... one even commented "this is what I want do to for a job when I grow up" I got quite a chuckle out of that...


----------



## 3fordasho (Aug 12, 2013)

*Update*

Its been quiet since the blow up with my rude and obnoxious neigbor (she's been busy being rude and obnoxious to other neighbors) but I still wanted both a sight and physical barrier between us and her. A traditional fence was out due to her encroachments so I came up with a solution that did not require a building permit. Pics attached.

I've got one more section to build - my total cost was right at $200 for 45' of length though I did already have the roof panels (steel garage door panels). The five sections should hold close to 2.5 cord.


----------



## gtsawyer (Aug 12, 2013)

Nicely done.

Too bad you can't just Photoshop your neighbors out of existence.


----------



## zogger (Aug 12, 2013)

Most excellent! Awesome!


----------



## Red Amor (Aug 12, 2013)

Whitespider said:


> I left town livin' near 30 years ago, and never looked back.
> It doesn't work for me, I just can't play the game.
> 
> I'm choosy about who I call a friend, and just 'cause you're a neighbor don't make us friends, or even friendly for that matter... and you sure the heck ain't borrowing something from me just 'cause you live next door. If I've got something to say, you're gonna' hear it, and I really don't care if your feelings get hurt... and if I don't like you, or your wife, or your kids, you're gonna' be real clear on that also.
> ...



Ar good nice in the country


----------



## olyman (Aug 12, 2013)

3fordasho said:


> Its been quiet since the blow up with my rude and obnoxious neigbor (she's been busy being rude and obnoxious to other neighbors) but I still wanted both a sight and physical barrier between us and her. A traditional fence was out due to her encroachments so I came up with a solution that did not require a building permit. Pics attached.
> 
> I've got one more section to build - my total cost was right at $200 for 45' of length though I did already have the roof panels (steel garage door panels). The five sections should hold close to 2.5 cord.



the only problem I see,,is if there isn't some sort of IMMOVABLE backing,,on the back side of the firewood,,are they going to steal your wood??? you know,,like 10,000 volt fencing?? :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## TeeMan (Aug 12, 2013)

3fordasho said:


> Its been quiet since the blow up with my rude and obnoxious neigbor (she's been busy being rude and obnoxious to other neighbors) but I still wanted both a sight and physical barrier between us and her. A traditional fence was out due to her encroachments so I came up with a solution that did not require a building permit. Pics attached.
> 
> I've got one more section to build - my total cost was right at $200 for 45' of length though I did already have the roof panels (steel garage door panels). The five sections should hold close to 2.5 cord.



Those are really clean looking racks. I want to do something like this myself with the roofing permanently attached. Right now I have a long row of racks, but just have long 2x4’s as a roof base, corrugated roofing panels, and additional 2’x4’s to hold those down. The racks are solid, but the roof pieces are not (removable for seasoning purposes), but I really like that design you have there! Sorry for the a**hat neighbors…I know what you mean!


----------



## zogger (Aug 12, 2013)

olyman said:


> the only problem I see,,is if there isn't some sort of IMMOVABLE backing,,on the back side of the firewood,,are they going to steal your wood??? you know,,like 10,000 volt fencing?? :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



nah, he just needs little cubby holes for firing ports.....


----------



## RiverRocket (Aug 12, 2013)

3fordasho said:


> Its been quiet since the blow up with my rude and obnoxious neigbor (she's been busy being rude and obnoxious to other neighbors) but I still wanted both a sight and physical barrier between us and her. A traditional fence was out due to her encroachments so I came up with a solution that did not require a building permit. Pics attached.
> 
> I've got one more section to build - my total cost was right at $200 for 45' of length though I did already have the roof panels (steel garage door panels). The five sections should hold close to 2.5 cord.


Looks nice..
Sounds like you've been whipped by couple women....If you're scared say you're scared..:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## damato333 (Aug 12, 2013)

I can't ever imagine complaining about some stacked firewood. Does she really have no other worries in her life, that she can waste time thinking about how the firewood doesn't look beautiful. What both of you should be worried about is living next to a quarry that could possibly cave in at anytime. I live right next to a quarry and a few years ago about 500 feet of road collapsed in to the quarry. But again I'm just amazed that somebody doesn't like how firewood looks. It doesn't matter that its quarry property. As long as you maintain it you will not hear a word from them. Just like power lines. If you live next to power lines and get permission from them you can use the property as long as you maintain it. That's how it is around me, maybe its different in other areas.


----------



## stihly dan (Aug 12, 2013)

Perfect fence, 2x4x10's would have been better tho. Now what are you going to burn? Can't burn the privacy wood.


----------



## zogger (Aug 12, 2013)

stihly dan said:


> Perfect fence, 2x4x10's would have been better tho. Now what are you going to burn? Can't burn the privacy wood.



50% lattice sheets would work on the back of the stack.


----------



## stihly dan (Aug 12, 2013)

zogger said:


> 50% lattice sheets would work on the back of the stack.



Zog, I meant 10 ft tall.


----------



## cantoo (Aug 12, 2013)

I would mount cameras. What if they light it up and say it was a spark from your firepit. Even fake cameras.


----------



## Keyless Chuck (Aug 13, 2013)

Wow... Just read the entire thread. The white trash daughter with a dozen offspring that tried to assault you would have been bear maced. It's crazy, I keep staking firewood along the fence awaiting a complaint. Not one yet, and I'm the only one that knows the property lines. (It's in my favor):msp_tongue:


----------



## olyman (Aug 13, 2013)

zogger said:


> nah, he just needs little cubby holes for firing ports.....



firing ports,,for a RIFLE tazer???? would be fun,,to see her or her old man pee their pants!!!:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Preston (Aug 13, 2013)

I am floored the see this happens with northern ladies and gentleman. I thought this sorta thing just happened in the South with us rednecks. You see how the Hatfields and McCoys handled a feud. They ain't the only ones either, just the folks you hear about. 

Now a stack of firewood ain't worth killing over, but I'd be damned if I'd live in a city with tramps like you mentioned. Matter of fact, I'll never live is a city ever again. I pee off the front porch and back porch if I care to. It's my business and it ain't nobody's business but mine.


----------

